# inscription in Greek?



## Zareza

Hello,
Could you help me find out if this message is in Greek? If so, what does it say?


----------



## Acestor

I've broken it into parts:
Το μαχαιράκι μου / κανείς μην το ζητήσει / γιατί μου το δωρήσανε / από την Κρήτη.
My little knife / No one should ask for it / Because it was a gift to me / from Crete.


----------



## Acestor

This is a rather awkward take on the Cretan _mantinada_: 
Το μαχαιράκι που κρατάς / ποτέ μην το δανείσεις, / γιατί σου το δωρίσανε / απ' το νησί της Κρήτης.
The little knife you're holding / you should never lend / because it was a gift to you / from the island of Crete.


----------



## Zareza

Oh, thank you very much! 

Was / Is it customary to write messages on Greek knives?


----------



## Acestor

Inscriptions on sword blades were quite common. Inscriptions on knives may be more of a touristy thing.


----------



## Zareza

I see. Thank you again. I'll ask the owner where the knife came from.


----------



## Zareza

She told me that a friend of her had found it in the grass in the Danube Delta area, Romania. 
What a sad outcome for the first owner!


----------



## shawnee

It should also be noted that the writing is practically unreadable to me at least. Acestor has super deciphering powers.


----------

